
The engine that parses meaningful content out of web pages is now open source - walterbell
https://postlight.com/trackchanges/mercury-goes-open-source
======
jboynyc
The repository is here: [https://github.com/postlight/mercury-
parser](https://github.com/postlight/mercury-parser)

If you want to try it out while the API is still accessible, visit
[https://mercurizer.herokuapp.com/](https://mercurizer.herokuapp.com/)

